

Show HN: Check how Facebook uses Chrome dev tools to prevent XSS - jqueryin

I had my developer tools open as I switched tabs and noticed this glaring warning message from Facebook:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;sZjsm6z.png<p>Kudos for the XSS prevention method, Facebook.<p>It goes to show when you&#x27;re at Facebook scale, you worry about attacks and hijacks that are even unknowingly user initiated.
======
jqueryin
Clickable link:

[http://i.imgur.com/sZjsm6z.png](http://i.imgur.com/sZjsm6z.png)

